# Physical Memory Dump Error?



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- one of our xp units keeps showing up a blue screen with bunch of messages and this one "Physical Memory Dump Error" and i know this is a memory problem. is there a tool which can memory and vefiry if it has problems?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

try running memtest for 4 or 5 hours and see how you go, longer if possible

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-i have tried memtest before but it took very long for it to scan thats why i didnt give much attention to it. have you ever tried it? is it effective?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

yes , I used it when i built this system. I had constsant restarts and BSD's. I eliminated a few possible causes then wondered if my new ram was faulty. I ran memtest and it found 15 errors in my ram. i returned it and upgraded to better ram and have not had a problem since


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you may be able to try DocMemory, I have not try'd this one tho

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,20541-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-ok thanks for the info it helps a lot.


----------

